# Elektronikas forums >  Sarunas par un ap elektroniku Liepājā un Pāviliostā

## marisviens

Sveiki!
Ir kads elektronikas entuziasts Pāvilostā un Liepājā?
Priecāšos satikt domubiedru, ar kuru var parunāt par intersējošām elektronikas konstrukcijām un ar šo interesi saistītu dzīvesveidu, un ar vispār  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Visticamāk, viņš tevi aicinās cept desas vai šašliku...

----------


## marisviens

Piedalīšos ar gāzmasku  ::

----------

